# Info: Forenausfall wegen Datenbankproblem



## Dok (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

leider ist heute unser Forum aufgrund eines Datenbankfehlers für ca. 60 min nicht erreichbar gewesen.
In den nächsten Stunden laufen im Hintergrund noch einige Scripte um wieder alles ins Reine zu bringen.
Einen Datenverlust konnte ich zum Glück verhindern.

Sollten euch jedoch Fehler auffallen, so teilt mir diese bitte mit!

Hier können Kommentare abgegeben werden.


----------



## Dok (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Info: Forenausfall wegen Datenbankproblem*

Die Suchfunktion sollte jetzt auch wieder laufen.

Hier können Kommentare abgegeben werden.


----------

